# 5s, tamedogs, backflips, what else?



## rileyshred4ev (Jun 27, 2011)

Next season will be my 2nd serious snowboarding season, I want to for sure learn 5s, tamedogs, backflips so if anyone has any pointers from their own experience thanks

Also if you know any other standard tricks that I should learn please tell, this year I did 3s, 270s on and off flat boxs and countless other tricks including 1 footed 50/50s


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

Coming from a jibbing perspective, learning to boardslide kinked rails helped my riding immensely


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

180 on to 50-50 or 180 on fakie 5-0 look sweet. If you can 270 on, you can hit 1 with a little work. Just do it on flat ground first.


----------

